# Birthdays for Ratzilla & Conch times



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Best wishes for a great Birthday for Tom & Jay!

 Will there be a glass cake?


----------



## Conch times (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Surf!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 How did you fair with the Sandy? Hope you came through with flying colors.

 Will there be Conch Cake?


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birfday Tom & Jay, may there be many more great ones!!!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Jim.

 We made it threw ok Mr. Surf, lots of wind and some CRAZY high tides but nothing to bad. Thanks for asking, no conch cake but the wife is making me an Oreo cake! I can't wait!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rat and Conch! Looking forward to more of your posts this coming year!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 1, 2012)

happy birthdays.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope you guys are having a happy birthday today! And more to come in the future years.


----------

